# VAPERITE | BLACK FRIDAY ONLINE SPECIALS



## Vaperite South Africa (22/11/18)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/11/18)

Are the deals available online too? If so, from what time?


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/11/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Are the deals available online too? If so, from what time?


According to the thread heading, these are the online specials. @Vaperite South Africa - Will the same specials apply in store?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/11/18)

Online specials go live at midnight tonight. See our other post for our in-store specials which are more extensive

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/18)

Great deals @Vaperite South Africa


----------



## Bizkuit (23/11/18)

@Vaperite South Africa the I8 is not showing up in you online specials this morning

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/11/18)

Bizkuit said:


> @Vaperite South Africa the I8 is not showing up in you online specials this morning



@Bizkuit the Nitecore i8 is definitely loaded under the Black Friday Specials. Please check again


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/11/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @Bizkuit the Nitecore i8 is definitely loaded under the Black Friday Specials. Please check again


Yip, Showing up now. @Bizkuit - Click on Black Friday Sale, Page 3


----------



## Bizkuit (23/11/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @Bizkuit the Nitecore i8 is definitely loaded under the Black Friday Specials. Please check again


It wasn't showing this morning, but thanks ordered.
Yeah checked back later and it was there, ordered and paid.
Thanks


----------

